
(HN Poll Results, 104+ Answers) How busy are you at work on average? - cm2012
https://strawpoll.com/47x15cf1
======
cm2012
Data breakdown:

[https://imgur.com/qdSltlM](https://imgur.com/qdSltlM)

Looks like a perfect normal distribution. Did not expect that, oddly enough.

Feel free to keep taking the quiz, and we'll see if the answer gets different
over time (I will subtract data up to now from future data)

------
cm2012
Sample size is not really enough to cross-tab, but if there is a trend on
seniority, it's that new employees tend to work more or less than the average
compared to more senior ones.

